

Hedy Lamarr - skbohra123
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedy_Lamarr?

======
eliteraspberrie
The US Navy refused to buy her technology saying it was "too bulky," only to
start developing it themselves soon after the patent had expired. That may
have been a pretext to avoid buying the technology, but in any case today her
invention would be weightless -- implemented in software with SDR.

By the way, the movie she's best known for is boring in my opinion (especially
if you don't speak German). _Boom Town_ and _Copper Canyon_ were more
entertaining.

------
ceejayoz
The pet headcrab in Half Life 2 was named after her.

[http://half-life.wikia.com/wiki/Lamarr](http://half-
life.wikia.com/wiki/Lamarr)

------
chris_wot
Corel put her on their box... Now I know who it is!

------
ppierald
It's not Hedy. It's Hedley!

